# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LG2G Rocker v1.48 (SLOT12) Released - 82 new models added

## Shamseldeen Victory

03.05.2011 LG2G Rocker v1.48 released, 82 models added 
Whats new :    *Global :  *  *82 models added to supported list.* *Little changed format of file name for backup.* *Now search editbox extended to 8 chars for phones with long name like MG230Ngo.*  *To time in name added seconds(to avoid rewrite file with same name during fast operations).*  *Fixed error messages which appears in case save backup from phone with damaged IMEI.*  *For support also added flashes in .SRE format.**Protection moved to SLOT12 ! ! !*  *AD tab: *  *Reactivated automatic backup and save the caldata for all AD phones immediately after connect with phone.*  *Added new models : M4400/M4410/ME500/CE500/KF300/KF305/KF240/KF245/KP202i/KG129/MG230Ngo/MG230d/MG296 MG295d/MG295GO/GM200/GM205/GM210/G510/G5220/F2250/MG300/KG248/CE500/MG120/KP210/ME591/ MG280d/MG300d/MG320c/MG320d/MG800d/ME540/A7110/A7150/MG225/TG800f/MG230/MG235/MG295/LG300/KF245c/G282/G262*  *Models GM200,GM205,GM210 added as experimental cos baud rates higher then 230400 not work.* *Added reading code feature for GM210 and in next releases will be added more.* *Added detection of qty of flash chip in phone.* *Added handling some new types of Intel flash chip.* *Added more correct conversion firmwares in MOT and M0.* *Added correct progress bar during conversion firmwares in MOT and M0.* *Added new algo for search versions of firmwares.* *Totally rebuilded read and write operations.* *Added more correct recognition of flash parts during open flash file.* *Fixed skeep empty blocks feature.* *Fixed repair unauthorized phone for some models.* *Fixed bug in "Repair non authorised" for some models.* *Fixed comport select for ADI models.* *Fixed minor bugs related to handling FFS part of phone.* *Fixed booting baudrate for part of phones.* *TI tab:* Added new models : G4020/G7020/G7030/L1200i/MG185/MG191/MG210/MG270/ *Added Locosto based phones : CG180,CG180go,KP150q,KP151q,KP152q,CP150* *Added codereader for locosto phones.* *Added Callypso+ models: CG300, F1200, KG330, KG338, KG810, KG98, MG530, MG810, MG810c, MG810d, TG300* *Added Hercrom based models: B1200/B1300/Alcatel XG1(OT320) for full support.* *Fixed comport select for TI models.* *Temporary disabled IMEI repair for all models and write operations for locosto based. until next release.* *Fixed skip empty blocks feature.* *Fixed wrong dir for save eeprom backups.*  *S-gold tab:* Added new models: A110, A180, C100, C105, GB105a, KP107b, GS101a, GS105go, GS106a *Fixed code reading in A130,A133* *Samsung tab:* Added experimental support for : C3530,E2350. *We need locked full flash from this phones.* *MTK tab:* Improved stability of first communication. *Temporary removed NAND flash reading until next release.* *Made preparation for support code reading from S310 and same.*Remember that activation string for SLOT12 You can get ONLY using new Rocker Support Access software. You can download it from link bellow : 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
If Your access is expired, You will be able to use trial 50 credits on SLOT12. Remember that just starting LG Rocker will decreases credit count. 
You can download LG2G Rocker v1.48 from Rapidshare link bellow : 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

